#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Werner's house in the north of Thailand

## wernerfreitag

We are just doing this small house up north.
If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.

Werner

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.


Go for it.

----------


## Tom O

> Originally Posted by wernerfreitag
> 
> If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.
> 
> 
> Go for it.


Yes, please go ahead and show the pictures.

----------


## stewart888

> We are just doing this small house up north.
> If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.
> 
> Werner


Yes Werner, please.

----------


## Nawty

Come on Werner.....dun be shy.....wheres the pics.

First pic looks interesting.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> We are just doing this small house up north.
> If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.


YESS!!! Please..  Looks almost exactly like what I have in mind...

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Originally Posted by wernerfreitag
> 
> 
> 
> We are just doing this small house up north.
> If anybody is interested I could show a lot of pictures.
> 
> 
> YESS!!! Please..  Looks almost exactly like what I have in mind...


Ok , it took some time to upload the first pictures .
A small wooden house is being build as our first place to stay. Later we will use it as guesthouse or rent it out.
I found a few wooden houses on the net and we got a model drawn according to our ideas:
Clay tiles
Double wooden wall upstairs
1 Bathrooms upstairs
kitchen and bathroom on the ground floor

Overall size : 9m X 5m

----------


## wernerfreitag

Some pictures of foundation

----------


## DrAndy

> Some pictures of foundation


 
looks good, on the pics that show

why not start your very own thread, then you can be famous

Werners house up North, or something

----------


## wernerfreitag

Next step was getting the wooden parts from 2 old thai houses:

----------


## Loombucket

Nice one, now keep it going.

----------


## wernerfreitag

Wooden posts getting in place

----------


## Nawty

Nice looking material....what wood is it ??

----------


## withnallstoke

Is it still a northern custom to bury people in the foundations?

----------


## DrAndy

hope you can find your thread Werner

keep posting, it looks interesting

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Nice looking material....what wood is it ??


 Nawty,  I do not know what the posts are made of. The walls etc. should be teak. I was used in 2 other houses before. Should be good enough because it is still ok. I can ask our builder.  Werner

----------


## Sparky

Werner

It looks interesting I would like to see the pictures and build story .where about up north are you building it ?





[/quote]

----------


## klongmaster

> Click on "Insert image" does not work anymore.


If you're using FireFox the text is white on white so obviously you can't see what you're uploading but it is there...just continue and you're pics will get uploaded...

DD: when are you gonna get a decent upload pics system for TD??

----------


## Thetyim

> where about up north are you building it ?


My guess would be ChiangDao

----------


## wernerfreitag

Hello everyone ,

Uploading is ok again, don't know what happened.
Some pictures of the wooden frame of the house:

----------


## wernerfreitag

Hi,
Yes , the house is in ChiangDao.
The roof is ready for the clay tiles:

The tiles are in place:

Kitchen and bathroom on the first floor:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice roof. This clay tiles are quite lovely. Did you use any insulation?

----------


## mooncake

^^
Did you have any waterproof membrance of some sort...before putting on those roof tiles?
hmm.....don't see it..  Not afraid of cracking and leaking rainwater?

----------


## DrAndy

I have those tiles on our staircase, and rice barn

the need to be double laid to be sure of weatherproofing, as they tend to crack easily

nice posts Werner

Chaing Dao is nice; we nearly bought a fantastic wooden house there, for dismantling and transportation to CM, but it was too dangerous

----------


## Nawty

why to dangerous ??

----------


## Roger Ramjet

As another "about to build" member, your info is very interesting, and if you take the time to do great informative posts like, this many of us will benefit.  Whenever local building methods are improved on, by introducing good technology and overseas experience, everyone is a winner!  Over the last ten years I have been watching the Isaan rural houses improve, and much of it due to "Farang's" moving into the rural countryside, with some good ideas, and "raising the keep up with the Jone's standard" for the locals, by building  an outstanding house and landscaped garden!   :Smile: 

Keep up the good posts!

----------


## DrAndy

> why too dangerous ??


Transportation of any wood requires all sorts of permits and permissions, Nawty. Going from one council, Chang Dao, to another, Mae Rim, needs everything to be done properly, with the right amount of bribes etc

the trouble up there is that the army control large areas (near the border), and they tend to see a nice truckload of wood and "confiscate" it. Even if money has been paid to one lot, another lot will take it

So, even if you have the proper paperwork, your wood can still be stolen

and the owner of the house wanted paying up front, rather than on delivery

----------


## splitlid

andy, does that relate to all wood? seems strange that an dismantled house should be subject to these conditions. ok, new timber, i agree. but a house?

----------


## DrAndy

yes, all wood

even old wood taken from a house. You can get the permits to move the wood, which makes it legal. But then the army can just steal it from you under some pretence, unless you pay a hefty "fine"

----------


## smeden

wery nice pics i will folow this tread whith ihtress      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

I just carted some teak from one area to another. Lucky me guess.

Pain in the arse when you want to build something nice with good recycled wood and you face these problems.

----------


## DrAndy

> I just carted some teak from one area to another. Lucky me guess.
> 
> Pain in the arse when you want to build something nice with good recycled wood and you face these problems.


 
depends on which areas. Chang Dao is a particularly sensitive area for teak, being near the border

so the army seems to have free reign there

----------


## wernerfreitag

> depends on which areas. Chang Dao is a particularly sensitive area for teak, being near the border
> 
> so the army seems to have free reign there


  Could well be. The 2 old wooden houses were bought by our builder. Seems to have good connections.     Uploading is still not possible. The picture button does not work at all. I have no clue.     Werner

----------


## DrAndy

werner, that is a pig!!

I am sure some kind mod will help you soon

----------


## Bangyai

> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Uploading is ok again, don't know what happened.
> Some pictures of the wooden frame of the house:


Looks pretty good so far. It would be nice to see your financial outlay as you move from stage tp stage to give us some idea of your budget..
Was the wood treated for woodworm before assembly or is this not a problem in your area ?

----------


## DrAndy

> Was the wood treated for woodworm before assembly or is this not a problem in your area ?


he said it was teak, so no problem

most Thai builders do not bother with woodworm treatment anyway, even with woods that are liable to damage

----------


## wernerfreitag

Next try with pictures:   Wood work in progress



 

 

Werner

----------


## S Landreth

> 


nice view

----------


## wernerfreitag

Thanks Looper,  It worked with  , still do not know what is wrong with the "normal" way of uploading. Connection is good , I am in Europe at the moment. I will check the browser. Wood worm : I don't think there was a special treatment.

----------


## wernerfreitag

More pictures of the construction process

Uploading pictures is ok again, still no idea what is going on.

----------


## Nawty

Great looking little house werner, very nice to see such projects.

How much did the wood cost you in total ??

----------


## BKKBILL

Werner is is looking good the view and the build.

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> Was the wood treated for woodworm before assembly or is this not a problem in your area ?
> 
> 
> he said it was teak, so no problem
> 
> most Thai builders do not bother with woodworm treatment anyway, even with woods that are liable to damage


Thanks for that, I've learnt something. I asked because 20 years ago I built something similar in Khon Kaen but the wood was not teak and we did have a bit of a problem with termites ( plooak ) . Another house 150 yards away was so riddled with holes they had to pull it down, then clear and treat the land. Even in Bangkok you see signs stuck to lamposts all over the place offering termite extermination.

----------


## DrAndy

Treating the wood seems the easy way to go for termites, but it is not done...must be a reason for that (ask the Aussies)

The normal way to deter termites is to install a system of injection into the foundations. Poison is then pumped in once a year to keep the little sweeties away. I have heard that in Aussie they make a barrier in the foundations that will not crack at all so that a permanent deterrent is in place

----------


## Roelfle

hi werner.
very nice house,i like this style.

----------


## wernerfreitag

Marmite the Dog,

If you do check this thread again , please change the  title. I do not know what 
"oop norf" means.
This was not done by me !
If you do think my English is not good enough for Teakdoor just tell me. I will stop posting immediately!
Werner

----------


## Bangyai

> Marmite the Dog,
> 
> If you do check this thread again , please change the title. I do not know what 
> "oop norf" means.
> This was not done by me !
> If you do think my English is not good enough for Teakdoor just tell me. I will stop posting immediately!
> Werner


Oh dear ..... perhaps a translation will help.  ' Oop norf ' means ' up north '. People in the north of England have a regional accent that makes the latter sound a bit like the former.

----------


## Loombucket

Looking good now Werner, kitchen looks a little small for me, but nice anyway. Do you have enough room on that plot for a garden and do you have any plans?

Please excuse the language of some of our members, they all mean well. That's another way of saying, ' we are enjoying this thread, so please don't stop now'.

----------


## Roelfle

hi werner.
please let us know more about your house.
dont give up about some stupid members.
i cant send some pn to you,i dont have enough postings.
please contact me per pn.
kind regards from germany.
rolf

----------


## Austin 7

This house and surrounding countryside looks great. Can't wait to see more pictures, keep up the good work.

----------


## DrAndy

I used to have an Austin Ruby

and where is Werner gone?

----------


## Phoenix

> .... and where is Werner gone?


Got the hump and fled the scene by the look of it

----------


## cambtek

Werner where are you?
Posts are huge,are they really teak?
i doubt it.
teak unobtainble here in cambodia.
Looked at a house last weekend for removal near phnom penh.
Built in 1960,about 80 square metres they wanted $3500.
Posts were 100 by 100 and timber not bad,no termites but no koki the best khmer timber.
same timber new today would cost about $7000,but wet,no kiln drying.
To pull down and re erect in cambodia about $1000 including transport to our block,not bad.
However vertical cladding a bit ropey so flagged it away,missus wants new house.
What a surprise!!!

----------


## wernerfreitag

Hi guys,

Sorry for being quiet for a long time, I have been in Thailand since 4 weeks , was very bussy, but main reason for is my very slow SIM-based internet.
I had to change the provider ( from AIS to dtac) to make it bearable.

We are living in our house now . I will continue the story and try to get some answers for the open questions.

Take care!

Werner

----------


## Archer

Werner.
Good to see you back here. I look forward to hear the rest of your tale.

Cheers
/Archer

----------


## Roelfle

welcome back,Werner.

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Werner where are you?
> Posts are huge,are they really teak?
> i doubt it.
> teak unobtainble here in cambodia.
> Looked at a house last weekend for removal near phnom penh.
> Built in 1960,about 80 square metres they wanted $3500.
> Posts were 100 by 100 and timber not bad,no termites but no koki the best khmer timber.
> same timber new today would cost about $7000,but wet,no kiln drying.
> To pull down and re erect in cambodia about $1000 including transport to our block,not bad.
> ...


I asked our builder:
Posts are from ไม้ประดู่  (mai praduu)  
Thaivisa:Pradoo/ไม้ประดู่ 

Scientific Name

Plerocarpus Indicus

Common Names

Padauk

other name 

Burmese Rosewood,Burma Padauk                 

Wood for roof is mai daeng.

Wood for walls and floors is teak wood.

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Looking good now Werner, kitchen looks a little small for me, but nice anyway. Do you have enough room on that plot for a garden and do you have any plans?
> 
> Please excuse the language of some of our members, they all mean well. That's another way of saying, ' we are enjoying this thread, so please don't stop now'.


Loombucket,

This is just a small house , will be our guest  house later. We stay there for the next 8 to 9 month while our big house is being built. But the kitchen is not really small ( 3 X 3.5m), depending on what you want to do there.
The plot is over 3 rai , filled up with fruit trees.
We ( my wife ) own the 2 plots to the right and to the left, all together about 12 rai.
We try to make this place nice , but a real tropical garden will be with the next house. There is another thread on orchids, where I just found a very useful link

Thai Garden Design - The Thai Landscaping Experts .

Best regards

Werner

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Nice roof. This clay tiles are quite lovely. Did you use any insulation?


Hi Marmite , hi Mooncake,

Insulation is on the ceiling. 

Our builder told me that a membrane ( plastic foil) unter the tiles does not work with them , only with the concrete tiles. Anybody who knows more about it ?

Werner

----------


## wernerfreitag

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bangyai
> ...


There was not woodworm traetment , but there was a termite treatment to be renewed every year.

----------


## Loombucket

> The plot is over 3 rai , filled up with fruit trees. We ( my wife ) own the 2 plots to the right and to the left, all together about 12 rai.


I found the link to your website Werner, just to see the bigger picture. It looks beautiful. I would be tempted to leave the fruit trees, as there will be some sort of income. Glad to see you back.

*Edit* Thanks for the garden design link.  :Smile:

----------

